# Seeking a new injection for my yearly pig roast



## smokingd (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello all I am looking for a different injection for this years pig roast.  And I KNOW this is the place to ask all the good folks for ideas.  The injection I have used the past 7 years is great but I just really would like a change any and all ideas will be tested as the pig out isn't till Sept. long weekend.  Please refrain from posting "if it ain't broke don't fix it" and the likes.

Thanks in advance for all suggestions and I will try to post my thoughts on each recipe as I try them.

Dennis


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 9, 2011)

32oz Apple Juice
32oz Water
1/2 cup Kosher Salt
1/2 cup Brown Sugar
1/2 cup Lt. Corn Syrup
1/4 cup Red Wine Vinegar
1/2 cup Dry Rub
1 TBS Worcestershire
1 TBS soy
Here is one i found.. Hope this helps ya


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2011)

Just type pork injection in the search box & a whole bunch will come up.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe if you let us know what the other recipe looks like we can get an idea of what you are use to and we can find a different one for you.


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2011)

Get a suckling and try this, beef broth with habanero, inject it and soak it . Pork doesn't need alot to taste great. If your not keen on heat use serranos and say you used habaneros.


----------

